# Ibanez SRT900DX-opinions?



## revlover (May 9, 2012)

Hi there 
I'm in the market for my first bass for home (metal) recording purposes. I currently have a loaner GIO Ibby but since I've had it for a year I feel that the time is up...

Anyway I've ran across a used Ibby SRT900DX in mint condition for a decent price. Specs seem great for my purposes but I haven't had a chance to play it yet and there's almost nothing on the internet on it.So your opinions are much welcome! Thanx 

pics and specs:
Ibanez 2010 Limited Edition - SRT900DX-NTF | Ibanez guitars


----------



## Powermetalbass (May 9, 2012)

Looks like a nice bass. I'd definately upgrade.


----------



## Ruins (May 9, 2012)

i own this one:







http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e88/FallingDownInRuins/Ibanez SRT905DX/IMG_1430_513x768.jpg


and in fact it is this bass from this video:




i got no clue how the 4 string version of it sounds like because i have never had one in my hands but i can sure tell that i love mine the SRT905.

i am a finger player and i play mainly rock and metal. my playing style incorporates various techniques (manly aggressive one ) so far this bass has survived any kind of abuse that i got to it, from slapin/poping to fast aggressive fingering. i am not much of a pick player but this too 

it is build like tank, very solid and even some what heavy comparing to other basses like my SR405 and SR1206 

the neck profile is abit on the thicker side comparing to the SR405 that i own and (definitely the SR1206) but it is nothing worse i got used to it vary fast and to be honest i even prefer it more over the SR405 profile that i used to adore for many years because it was very narrow and thin.

the Pickups deliver very modern and saturated sound. it is up to you and your playing style to make it sound how ever you want i to.
by nature this bass has alot of mids in it's sound (very usefull when it comes to recording) and also something that that Warwicks are known for "the growling" effect.

i hope it helps


----------



## Sepultorture (May 10, 2012)

JUMP ON THAT BASS AND NOW


----------



## revlover (May 11, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys. I will definitely check this bass out in person. On top of the specs it looks gorgeous. Normally natural wood finishes doesn't do it for me but this looks really good. Hopefully there will be a NBD soon...


----------



## Sepultorture (May 11, 2012)

revlover said:


> Thanks for the input guys. I will definitely check this bass out in person. On top of the specs it looks gorgeous. Normally natural wood finishes doesn't do it for me but this looks really good. Hopefully there will be a NBD soon...



normally i'm the same but i'm starting to warm to natural wood look with guitar and bass, i think i slowly converting to the natural look


----------



## Ruins (May 11, 2012)

in my opinion it just feels nicer and smoother than a finished one. well, no wonder because the natural finish is oil or wax based.


----------

